# Trying my hand at wallpapers.



## Edgedancer (May 22, 2008)

I have just started making my own wallpapers for my monitor. My first on is a Metroid Prime 3 desktop.





New: GBAtemp





Please comment. If I have time, I will probable try to make some more.


----------



## JPH (May 22, 2008)

Bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




That looks really nice, I'm impressed.

Is this your first time? If it is, then I must say you've got a talent and should continue making them!

And your next project: make a GBAtemp-themed background!


----------



## Edgedancer (May 22, 2008)

Thanks. It is my first time. I guess i could make a gbatemp background.

If anyone wants to make request, I am happy to try but please tell me your screen dimensions if you want to use it.

EDIT: Which skin do you want? v3 or classic.

EDIT 2: GBAtemp v3 skin


----------



## Edgedancer (May 25, 2008)

If anyone would like to request a wallpaper, just say so.


----------



## JPH (May 25, 2008)

Nice background!
I was needing a new one real bad, so I'll use that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep up the good work.


----------



## xJonny (May 25, 2008)

I really liked your Metroid Prime wallpaper.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

Hmmm I would like a nice looking GBATemp Wallpaper with nintendo characters on it for my laptop.
If you don't mind.


----------



## Ducky (Jun 2, 2008)

Listen up a few corrections you must notice , Follow my directions

See the lower stomach of metroid one ? Somewhere around the nuts..? There is the burning blue fire coming out of this ball(I assume.. Earth?) , Sharpen it! twice , Three times , make it look better , A few blue pixels aren't that nice near a sharpend blue pixels in a shape of fire.

Another thing i'd say you should do , Dark the edges and delete the appearence of the legs in the metroid wallpaper , it will give it a better shine and would look better on the desktop. 
Note - By saying legs I meen the part where his body ENTERS the ball , Lets draw with ... letters.. 

()()     This is her legs in your picture
(()())    This is the ball where the legs are in it!

WRONG The 2 circles in the upper part act as the legs , The ball where the legs are in it are the wrong part , Delete the legs in the ball and 
make it look more like this 

VVVVV


()()    This is her legs
(__)   This is the ball where the legs are NOT in it


RIGHT! You see ? The legs aren't inside the ball and it looks better!

Second , The GBA Temp one is nice , But i'd say use a diffrent logo for the whole screen and instead of showing just a few buttons from about , Make them line for the whole row , Would look better.


----------

